# Leaky gas/ wet anus



## Cokered

Hey there fellow posters and sufferers! Cokered here, this is my first time posting on this website. I would first like to say that I'm glad I found a place where I can relate to many of you suffering from these conditions. Well for starters I believe I have leaky gas and occasional wet anus. Wet anus for sure, leaky gas....probably. The reason I say probably is because like most of you I came to the conclusion by peoples comments and behavior, unaware of the smell myself. Now I asked many family members and they think it's all in my head. However I have two cousins,one is a schizophrenic and one is not, sometimes make comments about me saying "you farted" or "did you wipe your butt"? Also they say "do you smell that"? Smells like egg farts. Honestly I do not smell it. It's mostly the schizo one, so at first I was like he's "imagining" it, that is until his brother started co-signing. Aside from that a few co workers have asked me if I farted. However I did ask a few of them whom I trusted to be honest and they said they didn't smell anything. The thing is that this isn't always happenings. People might cough and rub their nose and sometimes they don't so I don't know. Been to two doctors and both said they couldn't smell anything, the first one recommended that I see a psychologist! Anyhow more recently I have been taking probiotics and digestive enzymes. Since then I seems like I can smell my leaky gas from time to time. It's very sulphuric. At first I asked myself damn, who was that( was at a party)? Then as I went outside to grab a drink, I realized the smell followed me. I was like wtf? It's me. It has only happened a few times that I could've smell it myself, I am wondering if it's become more noticeable due to me taking these supplements. Also most days, not always, it seems like my a$$ wet, sometimes it smells like fish. However I have never heard any comments about fish, just smelling of butt. Anything at this point would help, thanks in advance.


----------



## horizonzero

Join the club everything you've just said is still happening to me after three years even after runs of probiotics and various different medications, Physio and different types of therapy - Gets worse when you're worried about it too, Only thing I haven't tried yet is injectable bulking agents which I'm looking in to. The worst part is hearing people say "is that the person who shit himself" or along those lines when you have wetness around that area. You can stop the wet using non fragrance talcum powder which only partially affects the problem - There is still the leaky gas issue that arises.

Heres where I'm at after years of research, hospital appointments, different diets/medications and all round embarrassment - The muscles don't seal properly in the rectum/anus and involuntarily let out gas, this invokes an anxiety type reaction causing you to sweat from that area therefore giving off the foul smelling effect. I think it's also partial to candida as well in the same way women would get foul smelling vaginas from a bacterial imbalance. I think the initial cause of everything was a poor diet resulting in straining on the toilet and a lot of stress.

I was treated for anismus which is the muscles not working properly in the back passage and was told that the leaky gas is caused by "not clearing out" which I found to be a total lie which debunked that myth.

Took drugs that relinquish a sizeable amount of bacteria in your gut essentially destroying any aspect of SIBO or bacterial imbalances. I then repopulated using VSL3 which is the most potent probiotic you can purchase - Still have symptoms myth debunked.

Ate healthy no sugar for 3-4 months straight vegetables and chicken with other healthy foods in an attempt to stop aspects of candida - Didn't work Myth debunked.

The anxiety and paranoia ensue because people are reacting, they do cough and do touch their noses as would you in that situation if someone else procured the same problem of smelling bad. Just this week I've had co-workers saying they're going to buy me an air freshener or did your mum not teach you to shower etc ... Even had a car dealer point out the air conditioning unit and said that I would need it. Everything is subtle and you just have to bite the bullet and get on with it even if you want to break their necks for the comments that they think are funny but are really tearing you apart.

I've always thought right from day one of finding out about the injectable bulking agents that it was to do with the sealing and now that I've essentially ran through every known possible treatment over a 3 year period, I think it's safe to say that this is the direction that will hopefully sort me out for good.

I hope I could help and this goes to anyone else I've tried literally nearly everything so ask me and I can give you my two cents


----------



## Kehndy12

Cokered, I mostly want to say I experience similar issues of wet anus and LG.

horizonzero, you said this:



> The muscles don't seal properly in the rectum/anus and involuntarily let out gas, this invokes an anxiety type reaction causing you to sweat from that area therefore giving off the foul smelling effect.


but it's not true for me. I get a wet anus even when I do not feel anxious. I might even notice my wet anus before people react to my LG.

Right now I'm thinking my problems are caused by intestinal inflammation (I had a colonoscopy that found it) or bacterial overgrowth.


----------



## searching4answers

Lg/ibs/SIBO "cured" update 3 years later

First of all there is no cure, it's about managing your symptoms and keeping them away. A doctor telling u that you have IBS is basically saying "Idk wtf is wrong with your tummy". Tests are how you find the answers to the right diagnosis. Yes I've been through all the other non invasive tests 1st and all came back negative except for one.

Here's a little back story. I've had ibs symptoms since 15 yrs old. Diagnosed with (SIBO) small intestine bacterial overgrowth by *hydrogen breath test* at 17, now 22. I managed my sibo & lg symptoms in my first year of college after struggling to find a cure that wasn't there. This is my first time logging bk in since 3 years ago bc I've happily moved on with managing my symptoms,but I have not forgotten the frustrations of all those suffering. I just want to share what works for me.

*Symptoms* included sharp abdominal pain (upper left & lower right), bloating, nausea, lethargy, leaky gas, constipation, rosacea, popping and fluttering noises in stomach whether I ate or not. Treated it with Flagyl antibiotic, "cured", it came back. Now having been managing my symptoms successfully for the last 3 years. I found success through committing to a low carb, low sugar, no high fructose, no wheat diet, in addition to daily exercise, Miralax 1-2x a day, and Culturelle probiotic (Health & wellness-blue label) 2 pills 1-2x a day.

*Tips:*The diet similar to FODMAP reduces gas, sharp pains, nausea, rosacea, lethargy, sweats. The miralax reduces constipation which = no leakygas. The probiotics decreased my bloating & stomach noises in the event I eat bad. Daily jog also helps sweat out toxins. If embarrassing smell is an issue tips include filling part of sock with coffee grounds to put in pocket or scented dryer sheet btwn underwear fabric, also keeping something over your lap (jacket) when sitting & cross legged sitting position to lessen smell. Pm me to learn more about my exact diet & tips Good luck and hope this helps you move on as I have.

*My exact managing symptom diet* of high protein, low carb, no wheat, no high fructose was:

*Scrambeled eggs with pepper and sometimes a side of natural ketchup, two strawberries, an 8oz glass of cold water for breakfast

*Snacks of greek yogurt and strawberries, some wheat free animal crackers, wheat free grahm crackers, or peanut butter on a spoon ( you basically have to read the label for everything to watch out for wheat and high fructose *triggers)

*Grilled chicken either plain or with tomato sauce and parmesan cheese, optional side of steamed green beans for dinner or lunch, either plain water or water with a couple splashes of juice to flavor

Made my diet very plain, which kind of sucked, but it's definitely worth it. You'll also benefit by losing weight if that's a plus for you? and the high protein will support your muscles.


----------



## Noonenoon

I found similar benefits from cutting out gluten. I don't fart nearly as much and when I do it doesn't smell that bad. Therefore even if I do have leaky gas I have to believe the smell isn't as bad. Alcohol also causes me to have wet anus though.


----------



## Ummwhatnow

I feel you... very similar to me. When I complained about how I was being treated at work, I asked the question why is it socially unacceptable to rip someone for being in a wheelchair, yet for someone with a bowel problem it's open season... man, they practically give out loaded shotguns for LG. Yet these bully types will be the first to like an intranet post on mental health awareness or some charity endeavour...



horizonzero said:


> Join the club everything you've just said is still happening to me after three years even after runs of probiotics and various different medications, Physio and different types of therapy - Gets worse when you're worried about it too, Only thing I haven't tried yet is injectable bulking agents which I'm looking in to. The worst part is hearing people say "is that the person who ###### himself" or along those lines when you have wetness around that area. You can stop the wet using non fragrance talcum powder which only partially affects the problem - There is still the leaky gas issue that arises.
> 
> Heres where I'm at after years of research, hospital appointments, different diets/medications and all round embarrassment - The muscles don't seal properly in the rectum/anus and involuntarily let out gas, this invokes an anxiety type reaction causing you to sweat from that area therefore giving off the foul smelling effect. I think it's also partial to candida as well in the same way women would get foul smelling vaginas from a bacterial imbalance. I think the initial cause of everything was a poor diet resulting in straining on the toilet and a lot of stress.
> 
> I was treated for anismus which is the muscles not working properly in the back passage and was told that the leaky gas is caused by "not clearing out" which I found to be a total lie which debunked that myth.
> 
> Took drugs that relinquish a sizeable amount of bacteria in your gut essentially destroying any aspect of SIBO or bacterial imbalances. I then repopulated using VSL3 which is the most potent probiotic you can purchase - Still have symptoms myth debunked.
> 
> Ate healthy no sugar for 3-4 months straight vegetables and chicken with other healthy foods in an attempt to stop aspects of candida - Didn't work Myth debunked.
> 
> The anxiety and paranoia ensue because people are reacting, they do cough and do touch their noses as would you in that situation if someone else procured the same problem of smelling bad. Just this week I've had co-workers saying they're going to buy me an air freshener or did your mum not teach you to shower etc ... Even had a car dealer point out the air conditioning unit and said that I would need it. Everything is subtle and you just have to bite the bullet and get on with it even if you want to break their necks for the comments that they think are funny but are really tearing you apart.
> 
> I've always thought right from day one of finding out about the injectable bulking agents that it was to do with the sealing and now that I've essentially ran through every known possible treatment over a 3 year period, I think it's safe to say that this is the direction that will hopefully sort me out for good.
> 
> I hope I could help and this goes to anyone else I've tried literally nearly everything so ask me and I can give you my two cents


----------

